# Instalacja Gentoo przez Neostrade.

## esk

Witam,

Zdecydowalem przerzucic sie z Slacka na Gentoo. Niestety wyglada na to, ze jestem troszke ograniczony przez kochana Neostrade.. Z tad tez mam do Was pytanie:

Jak zainstalowac Gentoo uzywajac Neostrady? To jedyne polaczenie z internetem jakim dysponuje. Mam modem Sagem Fast 800 E2L (USB).

Na poczatku wygladalo to na proste zadanie - eagle-usb i po sprawie, no ale niestety nie da sie czegos takiego wyczynic przy Live'ie. Ni gcc ni nic. 

Ale ufam ze da sie cos z tym zrobic.

Z gory dzieki, 

esk

----------

## arsen

FAQ

----------

## martin.k

W takiej chwili to aż łapki swędzą by odpisać Ci RTFM, ale powiem łagodniej: Sprawdź podręcznik instalacji Gentoo - bez tego się nie da!!!

A jeśli nie chcesz instalować (kompilować) Gentoo od zera to istnieje stage2 i stage3. Napewno znajdziesz coś dla architektury twojego procka.

----------

## esk

Robie stage3.

Dzieki za "wskazanie" wlasciwego miejsca. No w faq'u jest pieknie napisane:

 *Quote:*   

> ic jednak nie stoi na przeszkodzie by skorzystać z innych dystrybucji livecd z obsługą modemów dla neo+. Można się posiłkować PLD rescue cd bądź Navyn OS które zawierają obsługe dla modemów neo+ i można za ich pomocą zainstalować gentoo.

 

Chcialbym sie dowiedziec wiecej na ten temat - jest moze jakis artykul, tutorial o takim istalowaniu spod inneg live'a? A moze (jezeli to nie jest skompilowany proces) ktos moglby go pokrotce opisac? 

Dzieki,

esk

----------

## arsen

proces instalacji jest identyczny jak z livecd gentoo.

----------

## BeteNoire

Zatem można instalować z istniejącej już na dysku dystrybucji z połączeniem sieciowym.

A wg mnie, jeśli ma się słabsze łącze, najlepiej nastawić na noc ściągnięcie wszystkich potrzebnych źródeł (emerge --pretend), a potem spokojnie puścić kompilację.

----------

## arsen

zagapiłem się... wątek przeniesiony do "instalacja i sprzęt"

----------

## damjanek

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Zatem można instalować z istniejącej już na dysku dystrybucji z połączeniem sieciowym.
> 
> A wg mnie, jeśli ma się słabsze łącze, najlepiej nastawić na noc ściągnięcie wszystkich potrzebnych źródeł (emerge --pretend), a potem spokojnie puścić kompilację.

 

blad merytoryczny. prawidlowo:

```
emerge --fetchonly
```

----------

## BeteNoire

Hehe, chodziło mi o to, że przy pomocy "udawania" emerge można dowiedzieć się jakie pakiety są potrzebne i ile będzie tego do ściągnięcia   :Razz: 

----------

